# Upside down print on certo and a green bottle?



## effie918 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi all, 

  I found these bottles at seperatle locations and just looking for some info. Can anyone tell me the age and/or value? 

 The brown one was found in what looks to be a 1930's dump in dairy farm country. In browsing this site, I found a few pictures of these and discovered they were used for pectin. However the one I found has upside down print. Is this common? 

 Second is a green bottle that I found while wandering the woods near an old abandoned shack. The words "A. DOEINCK" along with LIBERTY, NY are printed on the bottle. Very neat, since I found the bottle in Liberty, NY.  The bottom of the bottle says "Contents 6 1/2 FL OZ REGISTERED" What kind of bottle is this?

 The Third bottle I found is a beer bottle which says CLAUSEN_FLANAGAN  Brewery, NY. Pheonix bottling Co. I looked up Clausen-Flanagan brewery and couldnt find anything. The bottle itself has a slight purple tinge to it when nnin the right lighting. Its pretty neat! Age?

 Thanks in advanced!


----------



## coboltmoon (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello, the Certo bottle is normal with the upside down embossing and runs around $1.00- $5.00  It was used to make jam.  I just saw some at the supermarket but in now comes in a box.

 You other bottles I am not familiar with but I like them.  
 The bottle from Liberty is a deco soda bottle made about 1920-1930â€™s.  I would guess the value around $10 but do not know the rarity.  

 The beer bottle was made before prohibition.  The purple tint will get darker if left in a sunny window over time.  Your bottle looks blown and made around 1900.  Does the seam go all the way to the top of the lip, or stop just short of it?  I would guess the value around $10 but do not know the rarity.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 26, 2009)

The green bottle is likely a soda. Unless it is super common, it is the best bottle of the lot because of the color. The sun colored amethyst beer is the oldest. This was an applied (or tooled) crown where the others were made by more modern bottle machines. Looks like you've got a nice start for a collection!


----------



## madman (Jul 26, 2009)

very nice beer and soda


----------



## effie918 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you for the responses! My collection is growing and I now have 10 bottles!!!! Whoo!

 How do I fnd out if the green soda bottle from Liberty is rare or not???  THanks!

 Erica


----------



## coboltmoon (Jul 27, 2009)

To see if a bottle is rare try to find another.  Search bottle books and the internet to see if you can find any information.  If you find a couple its probably not that rare.  If you donâ€™t find one you have a good chance there is some rarity.  If your lucky a New York soda collector will read this post and tell you.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Erica,

 Here is an expert's answer about the bottle on a site called 'worthpoint'. Note: yours has better color!

http://www.worthpoint.com/answers/how-old-bottle

 My guess is that it is a reasonably good bottle but we would need a local New York person to chime in to know for sure. There has to be some on here.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 27, 2009)

Erica,those Certo bottles came in green also keep yours eyes open for one[sm=rolleyes.gif] Fred.


----------

